# Angelzeitschriften mit sehr unterschiedlicher Entwicklung



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

Die neuesten Zahlen für das Quartal 4/05 liegen vor.

Die sich schon abzeichnende unterschiedliche Entwicklung scheint sich weiter fort zu setzen.

Während der Blinker im Vergleich zum letzten Quartal (3/05) abermals über 10% an verkaufter Auflage verloren hat, legt Fisch und Fang da um über 16% zu. 

Bei den Abonnenten verliert der Blinker jedoch nur 0,15%, aber auch hier kann Fisch und Fang um 3,29% zulegen .

*Verkaufte Auflage, Entwicklung von 3/05 zu 4/05:*
Blinker 
Quartal 3/05: 80.852
Quartal 4/05: 72.621 (- 10,18%)

Fisch und Fang
Quartal 3/05: 56.555
Quartal 4/05: 66.083 (+ 16,85%)

*Abonnenten, Entwicklung von 3/05 zu 4/05:*
Blinker 
Quartal 3/05: 36.847
Quartal 4/05: 36.793 (- 0,15%)

Fisch und Fang
Quartal 3/05: 31.838
Quartal 4/05: 34.979 (+ 9,87%)

Beim langfristigen Vergleich stabilisiert sich Fisch und Fang auf dem Niveau von 1/98, während der Blinker da deutlich verloren hat.

*Verkaufte Auflage, Entwicklung von 1/98 zu 4/05:*
Blinker 
Quartal 1/98: 127.338
Quartal 4/05: 72.621 (- 42,97%)

Fisch und Fang
Quartal 1/98: 63.122
Quartal 4/05: 66.083 (+ 3,29%)

*Abonnenten, Entwicklung von 1/98 zu 4/05:*
Blinker 
Quartal 1/98: 54.949
Quartal 4/05: 36.793 (- 33,04%)

Fisch und Fang
Quartal 1/98: 36.781
Quartal 4/05: 34.979 (-4,90%)

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------

